# Hello! New Beekeeper - Urban Beekeeping in Los Angeles



## Mbeck

Welcome!
I m betting your bees do great in the city with all the irrigation


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Summer!


----------



## summerbeegirl

Mbeck said:


> Welcome!
> I m betting your bees do great in the city with all the irrigation


Yes indeed. They certainly love the landscaping with all the flowers, and the enormous pools everywhere for water.


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KQ6AR

Welcome,
You'll need to be aware of the africanized bees down there. Don't have them in my area yet.


----------



## summerbeegirl

yes...Africanized. The County of Los Angeles believes all feral bees in my area should be considered Africanized. However, as long as precautions are taken (wear a veil and some gloves, silly) and a little bee sense is used (and smoke), they're very easy to work. At least, mine are. And most of the people in the club I belong to keep feral bees. Very few have problems with their hives going hot. Thank goodness, right?  I hope the Africanized problem really is as overblown and overhyped as I believe it to be. 

Thanks for the kind welcome, everyone!


----------



## Benthic

Welcome Summer!

If you haven't already, you might consider checking out this local LA area club. 

Brian


----------



## summerbeegirl

Hi Brian! 

That is the very club I belong to. You obviously have impeccable taste!

-Summer


----------

